# Release of the Syndicate Kustomz B15 Horizon Trunk!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

This trunk uses the stock 3rd brakelight, has an intergrated Lip spoiler reminisant of the G35. The keyhole is shaved, and it uses all stock trunk componants from the 3rd brakelight to the lisence plate reverse light panel, and stock latch assembly. THIS IS AN OEM FIT TRUNK!
http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=16


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

woo
congrats pimpin :cheers:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

WTF is in that second picture and what are they doing?


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

I think those are the kids that did the manual labor on the trunk :thumbup: . j/k... :fluffy:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I really like that, but I dont really like how it extends over the trunk lines. I prefer the APC style trunk with integrated spoiler. I need to see it painted the color and and perhaps CF to really tell. Very cool though!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

WEWT  :thumbup:
im still really interested in the 200sx version....should have an oem style c/f spoiler with functionsal 3rd brake light as well.
when will we see an actual c/f one?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the 200sx ones is already realeased xt but without a spoiler


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

We do have the syndicatespoiler for the 200sx and the runk as well.


----------

